# what is this old boys bike



## genesmachines (Mar 19, 2022)

I have a chance to buy this but am not as good as youall in identifying a bicycle by a pic.  its in a  barn , skiptooth i think. Thats all I know at this point.  owner doesn't know if there is a headbadge but will add the info when available. The big ? whats a ball park value?  THANKS for any info CABErs


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 19, 2022)

1/2 inch pitch chain


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 19, 2022)

genesmachines said:


> I have a chance to buy this but am not as good as youall in identifying a bicycle by a pic.  its in a  barn , skiptooth i think. Thats all I know at this point.  owner doesn't know if there is a headbadge but will add the info when available. The big ? whats a ball park value?  THANKS for any info CABErs
> 
> View attachment 1591411



@genesmachines  you know a drive side pic would really help. I'm no good  with that era stuff but has the look of prewar, straight down tube and drop stand ears forks look Huffmanish to me but just a guess. I like it,I like it a lot


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 19, 2022)

Maybe a Western Flyer - badged bicycle? https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/fill-pitting.205610/


----------



## Lynn43506 (Mar 19, 2022)

Dayton Huffman


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 19, 2022)

Sent you a pm on info on this


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Mar 19, 2022)

Lynn43506 said:


> Dayton Huffman



Agree


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 19, 2022)

Lynn43506 said:


> Dayton Huffman



How do you know it’s badged as a Dayton?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 19, 2022)

Its a 1939 schwinn model c frame


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 19, 2022)

Annnnddd I want it


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 19, 2022)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Its a 1939 schwinn model c




Did it have the stand stop on the fork end?


----------



## genesmachines (Mar 19, 2022)

update: no badge or reflectors( thought they might help). Its 60 miles away, haven't seen it in person, just the one picture sent by owner. I will try to get him to take a pic of the other side.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 19, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Did it have the stand stop on the fork end?



Yes it they did have one when new.....Could be 1940 too


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 19, 2022)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Yes it they did have one when new.....Could be 1940 too
> 
> View attachment 1591496





The Z model Spitfire, Schwinn's lost leader? 😱


----------



## genesmachines (Apr 14, 2022)

I just posted many more pictures in this forum on april 14, 22  titled  what is this old boys bike part 2


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 14, 2022)

What is this old boys bike part 2 | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

I got this bike after thinking it was a lost cause. The serial number is F24772, it has a Morrow hub that looks to be dated D3, that is at the bottom of the stamped lettering, couldn't get a pic of it. The chrome chain guard has an interesting attachment, 4 holes so it can be adjusted for...




					thecabe.com


----------

